# New Forest Show Membership



## sunnyone (1 June 2013)

Hi,
Does anybody know why the New Forest Show doesnt like single members? This year my OH cannot attend, nor do I know anybody else who would want to go for 2 or 3 days, but I can.

 A membership ticket (for two) is £100 for the 3 days but it includes 1 member ticket, 1 Guest ticket, and a car park sticker. There are other benefits to being a member as explained on their web site  http://www.newforestshow.co.uk/tickets_and_membership.html.

However  there appears to be no other type of "membership" available and if I just go on my own for the 3 days it will cost  3 x £19 = £57 because I wont then risk the weather and take advantage of the online discount.

 Im not worried about the members only entrance/exit as it takes me less than 15 mins to get to Brockenhurst  by car and walking across fields is something I do, unsurprisingly, on a regular basis. I would though appreciate the seating in the grandstand and the members enclosure.


----------



## Carlosmum (6 June 2013)

For as long as I can remember the NF show has always provided a member with a guest badge, I think you'll find membership lasts for 12 months & would give you cheaper rates for entry fees ( exhibitor) and a members guest badge and better parking for the show is one of the perks of membership, the actual annual membership is only for 1 person. Does this make sense I may not have explained it very well ?


----------



## sunnyone (7 June 2013)

Thanks Carlosmum, that's how I read it too. I guess I shouldn't have said " A membership ticket (for two)".....

My problem is that I know nobody who could use the guest ticket this year and I find £100 just too much to justify to spend on myself alone, especially as I normally support the shopping opportunities whilst there.

The one membership benefit I value is the members' enclosure with the seating and the tent for weather protection. Car parking is not a problem to me and I will be entering no classes myself in any show. 

Of course there are alternatives i.e. the non-members ringside seats which get difficult to find later in the day or taking a shooting stick, but there are downsides to that as well. 

I guess what I'm really hoping for is that somebody says they would like to be my guest badge wearer, or that I can be theirs with an appropriate financial contribution to the costs.

I also think that the NF show is not encouraging visitor show loyalty by not selling a ticket which allows entry over 2-3 days and people like me who have been going for 25 years or so know one day is never enough.


----------



## Carlosmum (8 June 2013)

I see your point, I usually get to the show one day as my mothers' guest and understand your appreciation of the members enclosure. Perhaps its something you could suggest to the NF Ag Society  ... reduced entry for 3 days.
I cant remember if they have a paid public Grandstand, I'm think not, as the only stands are the middle bit & that's members/governers, I remember the Royal show at Stoneleigh had a public G/S but then the show was so much bigger. 
How about posting on one of the Hampshire forums/FB pages for a guest to accompany you


----------

